# The Best Super Hero Movie Poll



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 8, 2005)

There has been a whole host of super hero movies out in the last three or four years.  In your opinion which of these movies is the best?  You may want to take in to consideration the closeness of the movie to the original comic but this is not essential.


----------



## ajdecon (Aug 8, 2005)

Spiderman, with X-Men and Batman Begins taking a close second and third.  All three movies were very good interpretations of the original stories, well-written and adult in their outlook.  Spiderman edges out above the pack mainly because of the strong "psychological" writing that went into the character of Peter Parker, and the close collaboration with Stan Lee in making the movie.

The Hulk and the Fantastic Four were comparatively weak, though FF was certainly enjoyable enough to watch.  I haven't seen Sin City.  And thank you _so_ much for not even considering stinkers like Elektra or Daredevil.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 8, 2005)

I voted for Sin City though I was torn by either that or Batman Begins. Christian Biel as Batman was awesome. However, Mickey Rourke as Marv and Bruce Willis as Hartigen was too much to turn down. I have to say that I enjoyed all of the films in the poll with the Incredible Hulk and Spiderman 2 being the worst films. Elektra, Daredevil, Catwoman, Constantine, The Punisher etc etc did not feature because they aren't worth a look. Though now that I mention it I regret not featuring Constantine.

Ah my Super Mod powers allowed me to edit the poll!!!!  I really should have featured myself in the poll....


----------



## kaneda (Aug 9, 2005)

I was torn between batman begins, sin city and spiderman. I went for batman begins, purely because it was the one i most enjoyed. If we're talking which one is closest to the comics then its obviously sin city. But I loved batman begins, saw it twice in the cinema, found it more enjoyable than sin city. 

Heres betting that most of the guys on here vote for sin city....


----------



## Green (Aug 9, 2005)

I thought Sin City was terrible.

Voted for X-Men, though Spider-man was a close second. The fact that I knew the whole plot of the first Spider-man film before watching it (from the comics) combined with the somewhat dreary middle section of the second meant that X-Men just pipped it.

Batman Begins third


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 9, 2005)

I voted for Spider-man on the premise that it was quite true to the comics (organic webfluid withstanding) and opened the door for all the other recent Superhero movies. If Spider-man hadn't done as well as it did, you could argue that the other movies would have had major problems being greenlit.

The best _comic book_ movie was Sin City for me though, but I wouldn't call Marv or Hartigan superheroes, so I'm not sure that they particularly belong in this poll.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 9, 2005)

I voted for the X-Men. I liked Spiderman _et al_ but, for me, Xavier's bunch just  gets there in a photo-finish


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 9, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> I voted for Spider-man on the premise that it was quite true to the comics (organic webfluid withstanding) and opened the door for all the other recent Superhero movies. If Spider-man hadn't done as well as it did, you could argue that the other movies would have had major problems being greenlit.
> 
> The best _comic book_ movie was Sin City for me though, but I wouldn't call Marv or Hartigan superheroes, so I'm not sure that they particularly belong in this poll.


 
I would call Marv a Super Hero - The man gets shot a load of times and is barely hurt by it.


----------



## rck_svg (Aug 9, 2005)

would go for spiderman myself. very close to the comics. sin city was an excellant film but i wasnt familiar with the comic book before i saw the film, having read the book since it seems pretty damn close which was the intention. third would have to be xmen.


----------



## Quest (Aug 11, 2005)

I voted for the Spiderman movies, but it was close.  Batman Begins was excellent, too.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 11, 2005)

When this goes on long enough, I would be very interested in seeing a "run-off" vote between the two frontrunners. 


I loved the Spiderman movies also, but I had to go for Batman Begins. Not only did I enjoy it, but my wife did also. This tellsme the movie has broader appeal. She thought the Spiderman movies were fun & cute but hated the X-men.


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 11, 2005)

X-men? You fools

If your gunna gudge these movies, it would be fair to judge them in overall content, not just in likeless to there graphic novel counter parts.
The whole idea of muntants, with special powers was just a little too silly to be done so seriously. It may have been a good film if it hadn't religiously followed the comic. If there going to go through that line, atleast do what spiderman did...

It introduced a lot of new ideas, both visually and naratively and it seemed to convince you, or maybe make you forget how silly the actual spider powers where... Thats because they don't focus on the special powers too much, they help progress the story instead of becoming the story. With the way it keyed into the ideal, anyone - even the geek could save the day and get the girl struck accord with many comic book readers etc.

Batman, was just awesome. < .period


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 11, 2005)

I have to go with Fantastic four film it was great.

I havnt seen Constantine yet


----------



## LadyFel (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm going with X Men on this one...

I don't have much interest in comics in general, so it has nothing to do with a comparison of the films to the way they are portrayed on paper, these were just the movies I enjoyed the most of those I've seen - Batman, Sin City and FF passed me by this time, Constantine I saw yestareday and it was fun, Hulk and Spidy were just lame in my opinion, and I still haven't got over Hugh Jackman in X2...put down the knives...I CAN'T


----------



## Green (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd have to say that Fantastic 4 and Sin City are probably the two worst films I've seen this year.

@dreamwalker - how can you say that the premise of X-men is any more silly or less believable than Spider-man? Don't get me wrong, I loved Spider-man, but it's just as daft as any other of these films, and it didn't raise any new ideas at all. All the issues that Spidey had to face in those two films (including ALL the plot nuances), he was facing 40 years ago in the comics. Nothing new there. And since you lambasted X-men for sticking close to the comics (which I never read, so can't comment on), there's no defence for Spidey down that road either.


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 12, 2005)

Green said:
			
		

> @dreamwalker - how can you say that the premise of X-men is any more silly or less believable than Spider-man?...


It isn't, but it felt like the whole film was about the super powers, with small other substories added in to give it a little depth. And that whole world peace theme at the end of each film, its a bit patronising, its a bit pretensious - it tries too hard to push some sort of agenda, instead of being a decent film. Where as the film is based on a person, who you follow on a journey, that kind of smaller scale, personal adventure is much more enjoyible that being force fed someones political message about equality...

Where as Batman just gracefully stands above all of that XD


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 12, 2005)

Aye Batman was a rare masterpiece.  I can not believe that so many of you have voted for Xmen, just goes to show that polls are useful afterall.  I have made a mental note of all the people that said that Sin City was awful - your opinion from this point on has become bankrupt.


----------



## Green (Aug 12, 2005)

Batman was great, but the ending let it down, imo.


----------



## LadyFel (Aug 12, 2005)

@ dreamwalker...Spiderman 1 just laid in too much into the whole 'personal experience' thing...There has to be some sort of balance...

I guess when I go to see a certain type of movie I expect certain things from it - stereotypes in a way, but if I'm paying money to see an action film, I want to see exactly that, and spiderman just had too much emphasis on the relationship with him and MJ which really wasn't relevant to the story...If I'd wanted romantic comedy I'd have gone in to Bridget Jones...

As for X men, isn't their theme supposed to be the 'why can't we all just get along' thing?

I'm sorry the first couple of Batman films aren't on the poll, the ones Tim Burton did with Michael Keaton as Batman...they were just superb as far as my taste in superhero movies goes...


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 12, 2005)

Green said:
			
		

> Batman was great, but the ending let it down, imo.


I have to agree, going on the ultra real route it had taken to suddenly introduce a cliche ending as it did was a little poor, but hey, it was a superhero movie.



			
				LadyFel said:
			
		

> Spiderman 1 just laid in too much into the whole 'personal experience' thing...There has to be some sort of balance...


It kinda had to, to explain some of the decisions that peter parker had to make as spiderman - the whole background of spiderman is that he has to scarifice alot to become what he is, although I do agree, the love story is like 60% of the film and alot of morals are force fed - Its something I really dislike.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 14, 2005)

I did not think that the Incredible Hulk was that popular.


----------



## ravenus (Aug 14, 2005)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> I did not think that the Incredible Hulk was that popular.


No it was a commercial disaster and quite a flawed movie as well. But I thought it was better story-wise than Hallmark Channel's dull teen romance of the week, Spiderman.


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 14, 2005)

erm?
someones rigged the poll


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 14, 2005)

What did you vote for Ravenus?


----------



## ravenus (Aug 15, 2005)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> What did you vote for Ravenus?


 Haven't voted actually. Since I'm not interested in some of the comic series put up, like X-Men and F4, and haven't as yet read others like Sin City and Constantine, my vote'd not be a fair assessment.

My fav comic book heroes are still old-skool, Superman and Batman. I liked Green Arrow although I didn't get to read too many of his stories. The Phantom was another childhood favorite, as was Mandrake the Magician...nice light diversions, not much in the way of intricate storylines or palpable characters but fun. I'm on the whole not a fan of the comic book soap opera with long-running twisted narratives and disturbed characters bit...although I do quite appreciate what was done with Batman Year One and Dark Knight Returns.

The F4 movie while not very gripping was in that sense a pleasant popcorn experience, with thankfully little footage devoted to characters appearing morose and whiny. The people who played the Thing and the Torch had a nice chemistry too, although the other actors were boring.


----------



## Los Marilos (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't atually read comics, but I do watch the comic book movies. The only ones I haven't seen that are in the poll are Sin City and F4. I voted for the one that entertained me the most, and that was Spiderman, particularly the second movie. I have to say that Batman Begins was a very close second, followed by X-Men. I have to say I liked The Hulk and that Constantine sucked a**e.

Why isn't Daredevil up there?


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 15, 2005)

I voted just to skew your poll - I've only seen (of the ones listed above) Spidey 1&2 and X-Men 1.  Certainly not a broad enough base to judge the best, but I felt like voting so I did.  Surprise was mine when I discovered that the film I had voted for (the X-Men couplet) was already in the lead.


----------



## don sky (Aug 17, 2005)

I myself voted for Constatine only to realize that he's not a superhero! X-men rightly deserves to be the best SHM IMHO! The best Batman movies were the ones with Michael Keaton and Val Kilmer! Batman Begins was okay but ... there was just something missing there! Spidey... too much issues not enough crimefighting and criminal bashing!
Constatine and Sin City should not have been in the poll even though they were awesome flicks!


----------



## Elyssandrel (Aug 18, 2005)

X-Men 1 and 2 were amazing.
Can't wait to see 3.

I think they're overdoing the Comic Hero thing now though.
Bleeding it dry for profit.


----------



## Alysheba (Aug 23, 2005)

My favorite was Spider-Man with X-Men a close second.


----------



## Leto (Aug 23, 2005)

Just the inverse of the person above. Hugh Jackman and the Cyclop guy ? versus Tobey Maguire and the young Osborn. Sorry, kiddos, had to vote with the hormones. Beside in X-Men, you have an ensemble cast which is usually a favorite of mine.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 23, 2005)

other: _Spawn_


----------



## Sword of the Morning (Aug 23, 2005)

X-Men.


----------



## Green (Aug 23, 2005)

Spawn was dire.


----------



## shandril (Aug 23, 2005)

big X-men fan...


----------



## andy_ice (Aug 23, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> I havnt seen Constantine yet



i wouldnt waste your money on it, it sucks bad, 
spiderman and xmen are the best outta that bunch


----------



## Stargazer1976 (Aug 23, 2005)

Just one quick question. How exactly is the Incredible Hulk a super HERO? He's more of a Dr. Jeckle and Mr. Hyde. Which brings me to The League of Extrodinary Gentleman should be included ( it would get my vote ) but since its not I went with Spiderman 1 and 2.


----------



## Leto (Aug 23, 2005)

As a co-founder of the Avengers, and usually working on the good side when in a ensemble comic book ? In his own serie and the movie I don't know.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 23, 2005)

_Sin City_ gets some originality points.


----------



## ast (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm a bit limited in my choice as I have only seen the X-men, spidey and Constantine movies.

Constantine is my vote, because it was moody and gritty. X2 had the same feel admittedly but Constantine swung it for me


----------



## lizzybob (Nov 28, 2005)

Chose X-men because while I haven't read any of the comics I do remember watching, and loving, the cartoon series religiously when I was younger ... and I know love the movies. Agree with Elyssandrel with the anticipation for the third movie.
Also I think they cast Hugh Jackman perfectly ... he is what I think of when I see Wolverine in my mind. 

Did you know that all the summer movies of this year (definately in the U.K.) ... besides The Island - which flopped spectacularily ... were either remakes, sequels or comic book movies? Interesting fact I thought.


----------



## McMurphy (Dec 4, 2005)

*My Sinful Choice*

One of the main reasons I chose to cast my vote for Sin City is because, out of the choices, it was the adaption that the original creator was most hands-on with.  My arrow hovered between Sin City and Batman Begins, however.  The latter film is easily the best Dark Knight movie yet.

But what about Tank Girl?  The Crow?  If the first Crow film was one of the choices, my vote may have went with that one.

Would anyone have selected Blade, Hellboy, or Superman?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 6, 2005)

We have similar views on super heroes McMurphy.  I will expand this vote at some point to include more super hero films.  No doubt there will be some more made in the next year or two.


----------



## GOLLUM (Dec 6, 2005)

If given the option I would have selected The Crow as it's my favourite movie.

Having said that it was a likely toss up b/w Sin City, Constantine, Batman and Spiderman movie 1. If only Movie 1 was nominated I would have gone with Spidey but because the poll includes both films I'm tempted to nominate the latest Batman as far a siuperheroes go but I'll go with Constantine to try to get a nice symmetry on the statiscial bell curve...


----------



## Cyril (Dec 6, 2005)

I voted for X-men, my favorite super hero movies. for me, it was the first post Matrix movie to understand and master the cinematographic revolution launch by the Wachowski brothers.

For the rest of this list, I never seen Spiderman or Hulk, and I didn't like Constantine (despite very cool graphic vision of Hell) and Sin City (for me the revolution claimed by Sin City creators was made by Captain Sky and the world of tomorrow)


----------



## jcambece (Dec 6, 2005)

*Sin City + Cambece = <3*

I loved sin city, the comics and the movie...OMG so good

Cambece


----------



## Syn (Dec 7, 2005)

i chose X-Men 1&2 because the characters have depth that everyone can relate to and the fact that i love Hugh Jackman had plenty to do with it
*sharpens claws*


----------



## Thunderchild (Dec 8, 2005)

ajdecon said:
			
		

> And thank you _so_ much for not even considering stinkers like Elektra or Daredevil.



But I liked daredevil .But yeah I voted for Batman Begins for its grittyness that Spiderman and X - men dont have


----------



## Esioul (Dec 8, 2005)

I haven't seen all of these, but I have seen X Men, Fantastic 4, Spiderman 2 and Constantine. I only really enjoyed X men much out of these. I felt that the others lacked depth and often the sory was not engaging, but X men is fun.  My least faveorite out of the ones I have seen was probably Constantine, which I found dull for some reason. 

Unlike the Matrix, I understood X men. Unlike Constantine, I thought it had a plot and a fun story line.


----------



## Salazar (Dec 10, 2005)

It's between Spiderman 1/2 and Constantine for me


----------



## cornelius (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd say Axe-man, er, Xmen, followed closely by Batman (begins, I couldn't really rnjoy the other sequences). In my opinion, both Elektra and Daredevil sucked, but the villans in them where quite decent. Fantastic 4 is dull, 1hr 20 about "transforming" and only 15 minutes of Axetion , action I mean ( gotta stop that * slaps himself*) haven't seen sin city yet.Constantine has great potential, however it was not fully used, which was a bit of a downer for me. I mist flards of sarcasm, Irony and such, plus a whole lot of other things as well.


----------



## cheesemiester1 (May 1, 2009)

X-men 1 and 2 for sure- sin city was...yeah...that's all i have to say.


----------



## Sargeant_Fox (May 10, 2009)

I didn't consider any of these movies any good, either as movies or as comic book adaptations. I haven't actually enjoyed any movie based on a comic book yet.

On the other hand, I've loved _Unbreakable _and _The Incredibles._ Original movies are created with the language of cinema. I really believe in their worlds. Whereas when I see _The Dark Knight, _I just see a normal crime movie with a guy wearing a Batman suit.


----------



## Michael01 (May 11, 2009)

Holy necropost, Batman!  I thought the mods frowned on reopening threads this old...

*Spider-man 1*,* 2*, and *3*!  Forevermore!  Although I am one of the few people I know who likes *Unbreakable*.  That's one of my favorite movies, but even my friend who loves comics and comic adaptations fell asleep watching it and said it bored him.  Well, I guess there's no accounting for taste.


----------



## MontyCircus (May 12, 2009)

I went with *Spidey* 1&2, but the *X-Men* series (well, the first 2 anyway), and *Sin City* were all awesome.

I don't like the new Batman movies.  Not at all.


----------

